

Tech Predictions from Seattle's Startup Whisperer - gthuang
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2008/12/31/10-technology-predictions-from-the-startup-whisperer/

======
seiji
Except for number four this list could have been written a year or two ago.

Is it surprising a CEO of an ad network thinks ad networks are the next big
thing?

